# Has Anyone Gone Back To Smoking Weed?



## YouCanDoIt (Mar 26, 2015)

I was just curious, is there anyone here who has fully recoverd and have been able to go back to smoking weed? I miss weed, and it makes things worse when every single person I know is smoking. However, I probably dont intend on smoking weed for a long... long... time. MAYBE when it becomes legal and a LOT more research will be done on it. but I dunno. Also I watched a documentary on weed which was really intresting. It basically said the THC and canabinoid ratio is much different than weed form a long time ago. and weed that has a high thc level can cause terrible and panicy feelings.
ANYWAY BACK TO MY QUESTION
Is there anyone here who has fully recovered and you have been able to go back to weed comfortably?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Short answer... No. Weed is a dissociative drug, and DP/DR are dissociative disorders. It's the main trigger i've seen for causing dp/dr on this site in my tenure here. Anyone Ive spoken to that went back to weed after recovering, was back within days saying their symptoms were back.

It's tough to respect someone who gets out of this mess, and goes right back into doing something that brought them to it, that being said though, I see where you are coming from with your friends. You don't need weed as a crutch though or to fit in with friends, true friends like to hang out with ya just for the hell of it. You'll do what you want to do, but in my honest opinion, why even chance it?


----------



## YouCanDoIt (Mar 26, 2015)

I am proud to say that I am pretty much Recovered from DP/DR  I only have a small hint of it left, about one symptom. (but the past two weeks have Also been EXTREAMLY stressful so that is probably why, and my sleeping pattern has been completly messed up, I will probably post something later about recovery, ect. later when I am in the mood)

Anyway. I just came back here to say that I have told myself I was not going to smoke weed after DP/DR. I dont really have a need to smoke anymore or right now. I mean, I honestly dont have the time or money to smoke. I see a lot of my friends who still get blazed, and sometimes I do wish I could join, but other times I kind of feel glad that I dont smoke anymore. I think that maybe one day, when it becomes legal, and more research can be done with it and we can figure out what exactly causes the depersonalization then maybe I will try it again. I feel like then I could probably handle it. *Weed itself is just way way to complex*, hundreads of different strains, all the different "highs". Head highs, Body highs, indica, sativa all that good stuff. If you just buy weed from someone, you really don't know what you are getting. so it's no wonder that weed could cause or be a trigger for DP/DR. I will point out that the weed that caused my DP was from a place that was 7 hours away from my hometown. Maybe that was a reason, I dont know. My point is, Weed from the street is not really a good thing in general, and I guess I never really thought about it until I ended up getting Depersonalization. Even if you get it from someone you really trust(A best friend, or someone who is a "weed expert"), you will never really know what is in it unless you grow it yourself, and even then you dont know where the seeds came from. Anyway, away from my mini rant, I agree that I dont want to deal with going back to DP/DR. With ME I WILL say that there were a lot more things going on in my life other than just the weed. I think that was just the final straw with my body and it completly tipped me over the edge. So I dont exactly blame weed fully. I do believe, however, that my body now associates weed with that weird feeling. (I think My body also associates DP with other things as well, like the school I was going to, and the season where I had the worst symptoms of it , Winter.) And that is something I need to work on, because Weed was the trigger. I wasn't the complete cause. I know this because I have smoked weed before depersonalization and I have been completly fine after. Also, like I have said looking back I was dealing with a lot of stressful things before I smoked. Yet again, this is for me, everyone else could be different. I am not saying that there was nothing wrong with weed, but I am saying it was not the only cause of my depersonalization.

*ANYWAY IF ANYONE IS HERE TO READ THIS*

My reccomendation would be to wait a minimum of a year to try weed again. and that is a year of being 100% fully recovered. (pretty much so recovered that you will try weed without even thinking about DP/DR, as weird as that sounds) Also, make sure it is a safe enviornment, one that you are familar with and decreases your anxiety not increases it. Only take one hit at a time. And this goes without saying, but know what kind you are getting and where it came from. With all of this being said, I still do NOT by any means reccomend smoking. If you happen to experience DP after smoking just remeber if you recovered once you can recover again.

I think people can still smoke weed after DP, however, the problem is getting past the thought of it. I personally know I could probably never smoke weed again because I know that if I ever do I will be OBSESSING over the thought of it. I will be checking myself to see if DP is there or not and I wouldn't really be able to enjoy it. Even if DP *didn*'t show up, I would still be thinking about it probably all night. But like I have said, that is just me. ( I feel like people that don't have an obsessive personality have a better time dealing and recovering from DP am I right xD? haha) However, I will say that if you are looking this question up, you are likely to be in the same category as me. maybe not though.

Anyway, this is probably longer than it should be but basically, for me, I will not be smoking again, at least not anytime soon. Until more research is done I dont really trust it. I also really don't see that much of a point anymore. Weed was a good experience (I smoked before I had DP) but after DP I just dont think I could look at it the same, and *That's not really a bad thing*!  Life is filled with experiences and things are always changeing. It is something that you have to get use to and learn to enjoy . I still have times where I feel high, and by that I mean Laughing so hard my ribs ache with my friends, and being extreamly happy and Looking at the world with a huge smile, and I expericnce these things Drug Free! You will have "natural highs" in life, so you really aren't giving up the good feeling weed gives you, you may not experience it as much as you use to smoking, but I can promice there are times that I'm so happy I tell my friends "I feel like I'm High right now" haha . So anyway, Goodluck to everyone  I hope this somewhat helped.

P.S. I will probably Post this somewhere else too ^-^


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

there's so many different answers on here from people... everyone's different in this situation... if you feel comfortable enough to try it again then go for it, it did me a world of good trying weed again and knowing my worlds not gunna come to a complete end soon as i have a hit... but it might if i do it everyday. do what you gotta do and find out? you're never gunna get somebody that says it's totally fine... Jeff was right weed is a dissociative drug, i had it again the other night only a small amount but ended up dissociating through over-thinking that comes hand in hand with smoking weed... it doesn't scare me so much anymore and i'm alot better than i used to be. just takes me a while to be like okay i'm absolutely fine.. i zone out and like forget who i am and shit its a very bizarre feeling. you're probably not gunna be able to go back to smoking shit loads, not unless you wanna fuck perception up again, i've smoked like 5-6 times after i got DP and sometimes i'm fine sometimes i'm not and this is only smoking like 2-3 hits... its a gamble make sure you dont take too much to deal with the anxiety it can bring


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

If you do you're dumb. Put good things into your body.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not worth the risk!


----------

